# Thought I got a deal! Guess not!



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm spitting mad right now. Hubby and I got a 10 gallon set-up with filter, heater, thermometer, substrate, a fake plant, water conditioner, and some betta food for $134. I thought it was a decent deal. I'd *really *wanted LED lighting, but it didn't have it. Now that my tank is set up and it has inhabitants, we saw the same 10 gallon aquarium set-up with LED lights at Petsmart on sale for $69! The only things we would have had to buy is substrate and a thermometer! (I already bought Stress Coat). Why do these things always happen to me! That's a BIG difference in price, and with the LED lights included. I'm just sick about it.

Is there any way I can buy a new hood for my 10 gallon and put LED lights in it? I've already spent way more than I thought I would (of course I know its that way with any pet), but if it wouldn't be too expensive maybe we can do that, if its possible. Not right now, but in the future when these dumb flourescents burn out. The tank is a Marineland. I know, not the best brand, but I got excited and didn't use my head about it, not realizing it really wasn't a deal at all! Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

seaecho said:


> I'm spitting mad right now. Hubby and I got a 10 gallon set-up with filter, heater, thermometer, substrate, a fake plant, water conditioner, and some betta food for $134. I thought it was a decent deal. I'd *really *wanted LED lighting, but it didn't have it. Now that my tank is set up and it has inhabitants, we saw the same 10 gallon aquarium set-up with LED lights at Petsmart on sale for $69! The only things we would have had to buy is substrate and a thermometer! (I already bought Stress Coat). Why do these things always happen to me! That's a BIG difference in price, and with the LED lights included. I'm just sick about it.
> 
> Is there any way I can buy a new hood for my 10 gallon and put LED lights in it? I've already spent way more than I thought I would (of course I know its that way with any pet), but if it wouldn't be too expensive maybe we can do that, if its possible. Not right now, but in the future when these dumb flourescents burn out. The tank is a Marineland. I know, not the best brand, but I got excited and didn't use my head about it, not realizing it really wasn't a deal at all! Has anyone else ever had this happen?


 Petco sells the LED lights separately. Petsmart also sells the Led lights by Marineland.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You can change the lighting. This is how things always work for me too, sorry


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Would they fit on the tank lid that I have now?


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

seaecho said:


> Would they fit on the tank lid that I have now?


If the tank is made by Marineland, the LED lights Petco sells are made by Marineland. Should work.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wanted LED lights because I like the idea of normal lighting during the day, and "moonlight" for night. Sort of like a nightlight, that would make my bedroom not quite so dark, and also thought the fish might enjoy it. I'm glad the LED lights by Marineland would work, but I'm afraid of the cost! I'll have to check it out online. What fluorescent do I currently have? Good question! GEO Power Glow 15 inch, 14wt, T8 is what it says on the light. Its a single light. Would LEDs even be worth it? Or can I do something less expensive that would achieve the same effect? Also, I'm NOT technically inclined, so I need something simple! Thanks!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

If your main reason is a nightlight at night, they have all sorts of small submersible LED lights that you can pick-up for I think like $25 and up, some even have bubble too and make a pretty cool/dramatic focal point in tank at night.
I'm not an LED user either and dont know how well they work for plants.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Fisheye (Dec 10, 2011)

don't stress yourself over $65.00. it's not that you didn't
get a deal you found a better deal. it's "water through the filter".


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I Love LED lighting, but I'm talking high powered LEDs like the type used for growing plants and they are usually really expensive. My guess is that the LED lights that came with the aquarium were cheep low power LEDs (think Christmas lights) that are not very bright so you may be better off with what you have. If it's just a moon light you want I think you can get a LED moonlight without spending a lot and fit it in your hood.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's one from ebay: Aquarium Fish Tank LED Moonlight Strip Light Blue shine | eBay
This is just an example, not a recommendation for the product but don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments and suggestions! I never knew they made submersible LED lights! I think its wonderful there are so many options for people getting into fish. And I'll check out the ebay link. You made me feel better, snail, about missing out on the other tank. And I love Fisheye's comment on "Water through the filter!" LOL


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wondering where you got your kit from? I got my 36g bow kit at Petsmart on sale for $135.

If you're ever not happy with something you've bought, return it. It's better than having to look at something you're not happy with.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I dont want to keep bringing up your painful purchase, but maybe try taking it back if its really gonna bother you every time you look at your tank.You should really enjoy your fish. You've only had this tank for a week or two right, call the store about returning it, if they say they will take it back , go get yourself a sale price one you saw move everything over to it and return your old one. Otherwise just chalk it up to life lesson or "water through the filter"HAHA and move on, and believe me your not the first one that something like this has happened too, happens to me too.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Marineland Auto Color Changing LED Bubble Ring at PETCO

Just an Idea for ya


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, Hanky! That LED Bubble Ring sounds cool! And can't beat the price. Next time I go to Petco I'll be sure to look for it. Thanks!

Oh, and no. . the tank doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I'm enjoying the heck out of it. I no longer feel bad about not getting the one with the LED lights because now I know I have other options where LED is still possible. I've moved past it. The fish are so great so watch, and I put a 4.5" PVC pipe my hubby cut for me in the tank. Its 3# across on the inside, so no way can betta get stuck in it. He's already gone in and out of it quite a few times. He needs lots of novel things and challenges. He was actually chasing the zucchini around that I put in for the snails today! I know he didn't like it, because he spit it out, but had lots of fun pursueing it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a pampered betta!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

LED lighting IMO is good..its cost effective and the bulbs last a very long time..my plants seem to grow very well in them..if your just looking for a night light for the tank..several other people have given you options that will do just fine for you. if your wanting to grow plants those options would'nt work but it sems like you have everything settled out..Happy Fish Keeping

Rick


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

actually the other night I was eating dinner next to my betta tank and thought i would try some tiny pieces of broccolli, the "floweret part" and he went nuts for it.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL, aren't bettas the funniest things? I got a real character, so I got lucky. Hanky, sounds like you got one with lots of personality too. I like fish that are a bit outgoing.

I wouldn't have the LED lights on all the time--only at night. The flourescent lights are on 12 hours a day. So I think the LED Bubble Ring might work out well for me. 

I haven't done any water changes until today. The ammonia was 0.50. No nitrites yet, of course. So I did my first 50% water change, and I've had the tank exactly a week now. But of course I only had the betta for the first 4 days. Does Anacharis grow fast? Reason I ask is mine seems taller, and I've only had it for 4 days.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

After researching a bit anacharis grows super fast


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, ammonia was 1.0 today! I just about had a heart attack. It was .5 day before yesterday, so I had done a 50% water change. Tap water PH is 8.2 and tank PH is 8.0, so I felt safe in doing a 50% WC. Used Stress Coat too, of course. Fish are a little slower acting--I guess it was because of the ammonia. Should I be testing daily, or every other day? I discovered my smaller ghost shrimp dead today. I thought the betta had eaten it. And I thought he also ate the bigger one, as I hadn't seen it in 3-4 days. Well, lo and behold, it showed up after the water change! I thought for sure it had been betta food, so I'm thrilled. I guess maybe the little one succumbed to the ammonia? I sure hope we get through this without losing any more fish. As long as the ammonia stays high, should I be doing 50% water changes, say, every other day? Never again will I attempt an in-fish cycle!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

your doing just fine , yea go ahead and check your levels daily now if it needs a 50% water change to keep ammonia down below 1 than do it, even if it is every day.
Still have 0 nitrites? soon you should see these as well so keep testing for them too.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I dunno if anyone mentioned this, maybe I missed it, but if all you wanted was a night light you could do a simple DIY moonlight led that you could add to your hood fairly cheaply


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks so much, Hanky! Today the Ammonia is .5, so that made me happy. And yes, nitrites are still 0. So when I test again tomorrow, if its above .5 I'll do a water change. From now on, should I wait until it gets to that level? I guess what I'm trying to say is, at what ammonia level should I do a water change? Will the fish be all right at .5 or do I need to change it tomorrow, regardless? Should I be doing it every other day, even if the ammonia is only .25? I hate to stress them any more than necessary.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

The fish should be fine with ammonia levels up to 1 ppm, above that is what we consider dangerous levels so just try to keep it under 1, if you see that the fish seem stressed or are having trouble breathing/ breathing heavy then keep it lower, but the lower you keep the ammonia the longer it will take to cycle, so if the fish seem ok at levels of 1 ppm than keep it at that.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

tbillion said:


> i dont know about yall but when i designed my tank i got a 120LED flashlight from autozone for $40 and it comes with a wall plug, i just fastened it in . it is styled like a fluorescent tube with little to no work could be styled into a hood. great bright light.


Interesting, got any pics? Do you have any live plants?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Its .5 this morning, and fish look fine, so guess I'll just wait and test tomorrow. I'm so glad I checked here first, and didn't just go ahead and do a WC today! What you say makes sense, Hanky. I just can't thank you enough!

tbillion, I'd also love to see pics of the 120LED flashlight tank!


----------



## tbillion (Feb 4, 2012)

i havw like 3 bundles of live plants probably 20 live indivitual plants. they seem to do ok.. since i boutght them one of the plants is starting a big ring of new shoots. as for pictures i can seem to figure out the pictures here i will add some links and show you what i mean ... and when i get a pretty easy way to upload a bunch of pictures i will . i probably can put them on my website.. gimme about an hour. 

this is the 60 LED version it is really nice as well. a feature that is also nice is that they have a battery inside so if your power goes out ... walla you still have like an hour of light. 

OEM/60 LED rechargeable work light includes wall and 12 Volts chargers (25981) | Work Light | AutoZone.com

this is the 120LED and it works great for my big tank. 
OEM/120 LED corded under hood light (25991) | Work Light | AutoZone.com
Ill go work on them pictures


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f11/videos-how-upload-pictures-3903.html


----------



## tbillion (Feb 4, 2012)

at the bottom of my post there is pictures of the first LED set up... I will try to get some of the big light here in the next day or so. 

My 20 Gallon Fish Tank (On the Cheap) | Home Of Travis J. Gillespie


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

seaecho said:


> Its .5 this morning, and fish look fine, so guess I'll just wait and test tomorrow. I'm so glad I checked here first, and didn't just go ahead and do a WC today! What you say makes sense, Hanky. I just can't thank you enough
> 
> Your entirely welcome, thats what were here for, save the big thanks for when your all cycled and we still have all your fish*w3
> 
> tbillion, I'd also love to see pics of the 120LED flashlight tank!


Yea tbillion thats a cool idea I'd like to see pics as well and see how well it does for plants*pc


----------

